
Snowden Warns World Against Trusting Privacy to Tech Giants - salmonet
http://sputniknews.com/science/20160321/1036696585/snowden-warns-world-against-trusting-privacy-to-microsoft.html
======
anu7df
Relevant hn posting and discussion from 2 days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11322978)

------
gherkin0
Are there any efforts to create some kind of open equivalent of the iPhone
Secure Element? It seems difficult to not trust your privacy to tech giants
when only tech giants are providing the technology you need.

~~~
williamcotton
If you want privacy you shouldn't be broadcasting electrical signals from your
living room.

I very much question that you "need" to be broadcasting electrical signals
from your living room. You probably "need" to be broadcasting electrical
signals from your office in order to get a paycheck.

You're still free to send pictures and letters to people using public
infrastructure like the post office. You're free to keep those pictures and
letters privately in your house.

I don't know why you feel so entitled to your privacy when you're willingly
giving information to a 3rd party private company.

If you want this to change, you should be in support of public communication
infrastructure based on individual rights. You should be in support of
government regulation that makes private 3rd party companies like Apple or
Facebook legally liable for the information that they hold on behalf of their
customers. You should get more involved with the political and legislative
process.

Or get involved with free and open source software and hardware. There are
plenty of projects that you could be contributing to!

But honestly? If your really worried about privacy, the easiest thing to do is
to not use the Internet.

"You can't always get what you want".

~~~
readams
Seriously? You can't imagine why people might want to take advantage of modern
technology while simultaneously wanting privacy protections?

Your argument reminds me of this Onion video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMChO0qNbkY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMChO0qNbkY)

~~~
williamcotton
I can definitely imagine that people might want to take advantage of modern
technology while simultaneously wanting privacy protections.

I just can't imagine why they think that relying on a private company is the
proper course of action.

I can also definitely imagine why thinking that public infrastructure or using
free or open source software and hardware will lead to actions that will
actually make a difference towards securing privacy protections.

